# I Love my SR20DE Turbo



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

I just finished putting a turbo on my 1997 Nissan 200SX SE-R and I love it!!!!! I have owned 4 SE-R's (A 1994, two 2002 SpecV's-totaled the first one and sold the second one- Now i drive my 200SX! I built my own turbo kit with $2700! I got it dynoed and it read 230whp and 219ft-lbs of torque at 13psi on stock internals!! Currently running a Japanese S13 turbo with walbro 190 lph fuel pump, 370cc Nismo injectors, HKS FMIC, Greddy Type-S BOV, and JWT Ecu! Tell me what u think!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Check out my car and my engine!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

might be getin close to the limits of those injectors but those numbers sound good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

2700$ is pretty cheap.....im jealous dammit lol, and those numbers do look pretty good


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Good job man, glad you enjoy.. ill be enjoying mine sooner or later..


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

VTEC_THIS said:


> I just finished putting a turbo on my 1997 Nissan 200SX SE-R and I love it!!!!! I have owned 4 SE-R's (A 1994, two 2002 SpecV's-totaled the first one and sold the second one- Now i drive my 200SX! I built my own turbo kit with $2700! I got it dynoed and it read 230whp and 219ft-lbs of torque at 13psi on stock internals!! Currently running a Japanese S13 turbo with walbro 190 lph fuel pump, 370cc Nismo injectors, HKS FMIC, Greddy Type-S BOV, and JWT Ecu! Tell me what u think!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Check out my car and my engine!



get better hosting. geoshitties sucks. cant see the car OR the engine D:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fixed the links for ya

car:
http://www.geocities.com/tamiches/car1

engine:
http://www.geocities.com/tamiches/engine


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Links are still dead. Sorry


----------

